

Just-released Fedora 19 adds native support for 3D printers - makos
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20130703-just-released-fedora-19-comes-with-3d-printing-software.html

======
richbradshaw
So, Windows 8.1 will now be at least the 2nd released OS to integrate this
natively… That must suck for their marketing team.

------
jafaku
Which download option do you recommend? I tried Fedora 18 with Gnome and it
was a disaster. I couldn't find how to create a new file (you know, right
click -> new file, like in every OS ever), so I rage quit.

[https://fedoraproject.org/en/get-fedora-
options](https://fedoraproject.org/en/get-fedora-options)

~~~
glogla
You could open terminal, and "touch file". Now saying that, XFCE seems to be
favorite for people who don't like GNOME or KDE.

~~~
3amOpsGuy
Doesn't work for putting files on the desktop, the ~/Desktop folder doesn't
have it's contents displayed on the desktop for some reason. Assuming a gnome3
thing...?

~~~
viraptor
Yes. Icons on the desktop? You must be crazy! (there was an option in the
config tool to restore them; not sure if it still works)

------
tlrobinson
So basically they're just including existing open source software?

~~~
pkhamre
You make it sound so easy!

~~~
bobbles
Pfft all this 'computer' does is take my inputs and give me some outputs. Call
me when you have something interesting

